# A lil payback for yesterday.



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Made my limit today on Tensaw. Pushing minnows and jigs. Easily caught 60 or 70 fish. They were killing it!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good haul. How many channels you get on that rig? Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good day to fish. Made up for yesterday.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!!! Knocked it out of the park Joey! 

hold your phone the other way taking videos.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn good mess of fish Joey. I fished above Hubbards again and kept 10 fish. all were between 12 and 14 inches. Found the bigger fish in 16 to 18 foot of water, holding around 10 to 12 feet deep.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Damn good mess of fish Joey. I fished above Hubbards again and kept 10 fish. all were between 12 and 14 inches. Found the bigger fish in 16 to 18 foot of water, holding around 10 to 12 feet deep.


They keep getting deeper and hungrier. I’m loving it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> DANG!!!! Knocked it out of the park Joey!
> 
> hold your phone the other way taking videos.


I never get it right. Why can’t we set them to where it doesn’t matter...

This was actually an iPad.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that's the way to do it! Great sonar video as well.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice bunch of fish.I would like a SC but not sure I would be able to understand it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)




----------

